# [SOLVED] Westell 327W &amp; Vista wireless problem



## jlabsher (Jan 26, 2008)

Have a Westell D90-327W15-06 Software VER:4.04.03.00 (verizon)

2 PCs & WII hooked up:

Computer one hardwired, always on no problems. 
No problems with the WII, 
Computer 2 - (wireless connection sony vaio) has Zyxel G220v2 USB network connector (came from Vzon) just upgraded to Vista home premium and now I have to reset/power off the modem each time use computer to get a connection. It will see the network but not connect until I power cycle the modem. When I was running XP I had no problems. Running WEP-64 on modem. 

Here are settings for both PCs:

COMPUTER 1: (working)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Dad>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dad-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-23-3C-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a99e:46ec:402:92c9%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 25, 2008 7:38:42 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 27, 2008 1:15:25 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333394
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.myhome.westell.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.47%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:38c5:1cec:3f57:fed0(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38c5:1cec:3f57:fed0%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Dad>



COMPUTER 2: (not working)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Renee>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Absher
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ZyXEL G-220 v2 Wireless USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-49-91-9D-83
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c80:8a45:2ab1:efb8%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.46(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 26, 2008 1:15:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 27, 2008 1:15:33 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184554313
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-2F-98-49-35
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:1c73:3ae0:3f57:fed1(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c73:3ae0:3f57:fed1%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.46%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9F3DFE9E-311F-4FCE-8563-9366389DF
6EE}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Renee>


Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Westell 327W & Vista wireless problem*

Does the second computer work properly with a wired connection?

Have you made sure you have the latest drivers for that wireless adapter? FWIW, I'm not a big fan of USB connected network devices, too many interaction issues, that may be what's happening here.


----------



## jlabsher (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Westell 327W & Vista wireless problem*

Well duh! Why didn't I think of checking the driver? Did that and now it works, thanks for the help I was pulling out what hair I have left!


----------



## MajorArk (Aug 11, 2009)

My wireless is internal. How would I determine if the driver is up to date. I would think it is since its a new machine.


----------

